# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Hollyoaks Babes Calendar 2006 - Front Page Pic!

## Chris_2k11

*Here's the front page... (I found it on the Hollyoaks website)*



*What's that Louise doing on there!!*  :Angry:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emma_strange

I don't likeLouise but I guess she is one of the better looking people on the show.

----------


## kirsty_g

yeah thats probably why

----------


## di marco

chris was the boys one on the site too?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Here is the Hunks one:

----------


## di marco

> Here is the Hunks one:


thanks carrie  :Smile:  though what is with the front this yr? where are all the fit boys on there?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> thanks carrie  though what is with the front this yr? where are all the fit boys on there?


I know, where's Marcus Patrick???

----------


## Chris_2k11

Aww what a shame, no Marcus for the girls!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> I know, where's Marcus Patrick???


i know, hes the fittest one! and kevin sacre and chris fountain arent on there either!

----------


## di marco

> Aww what a shame, no Marcus for the girls!


you dont have to be mean about it! just cos sarah dunns on there for you!  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> you dont have to be mean about it! just cos sarah dunns on there for you!


lol sorry, i'll try and be more sympathetic for you   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Im quite shocked he's not on there actually, I mean they did the calendar when he was still on the show   :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> lol sorry, i'll try and be more sympathetic for you    Im quite shocked he's not on there actually, I mean they did the calendar when he was still on the show


i know and its not like hes left completely, hes still in the spinoff. and yes you should be more sympathetic towards us lol!  :Big Grin:

----------

